# New Craftsman 10hp or one year old yamaha?



## stormy (Oct 17, 2013)

Good day... I have a dilemma alot of my friends are suggesting I buy a craftsman snowblower from sears because they love there's but I can get an awesome deal on a one year old yamaha ys928j in mint condition.The craftsman has more cc's than the yamaha but as the yamaha is heavy and has only 251cc.I know Yamaha has good snowblower's so would you go used Yamaha or new craftsman??

thanks.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I would go with the Yamaha hands down.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yamaha


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Absolute no brainer. *YAMAHA*


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Absolute no brainer. *YAMAHA*


 what he ( and everyone else ) said ^


----------



## stormy (Oct 17, 2013)

But the craftsman has more power right!! Won't it outperform the Yamaha??


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

what 1-hp? i'll take the quality of the yamaha over the 1-hp extra the craftsman has


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I will put it to you this way. You have to ask yourself. What is the price difference between the Yamaha and the MTD built Craftsman? If it amounts to $1000 or more and you are mechanically inclined then either choice could still be a good choice. If money is no object which in reality seldom is then the Yamaha could argued to be the best choice.
I look at it this way. MTD has a reputation on this forum as being junk. Yet the only thing junky about my 1996 MTD 5/22 was the "Tecumseh engine" other than that it has been very reliable and has not let me down. Also certain people are making comparisons of certain brands of snow blowers and comparing them to automobiles saying would you rather have a Honda or a Yugo(*real piece of junk*) or a Hyundai (piece of junk in the minds of certain forum members here)
Well I will put it to you this way. I happen to own the worst of the worst brand MTD and I drive a dreaded by the forum Hyundai Elantra which I have owed over 6 years and the only thing other than routine maintenance (timing belt replacement and I put my own brake pads in) is a new thermostat and it now has over 300,000 miles on it and I even took it to Yellowstone and Glacier national park this summer too!.  *Yes the Yamaha is a good brand. So is the Ariens and Toro tends to be a good brand too.* MTD makes lots of machines including the Craftsman that you are interested in. I believe that it is a good thing to ask some one for their opinion, but keep in mind that they are only opinions. You have to decide which snow blower is the best for you and is the most affordable and yes I do read reviews on products. There are some MTD branded or made by MTD snow blowers that actually get good reviews. I have never been a sheep and I will own the best product for the money I can find. I use Android phones and I drive Hyundai cars and I even used a Chinese HF Predator engines (The same company" Locin" even makes engines for Toro's) because they are actually very good products despite certain peoples opinions. Plus you can't even buy an American made small engine anymore which unfortunately is very sad for the people who were employed making them.  Both could be a good choice for your snow blowing needs. If money is no object then the Yamaha could possibly be argued as the better choice by many on the forum including myself.


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

Listen I own the yamaha ys928j and its a beast and the quality couldn't be better.I would bet my Yammy would outperform any 10hp craftsman.OHV engine and hydrostatic drive its definatly a no brainer...go blue!!!!

Havnt used it yet but Ill put money on it anyways..lol!!!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> what 1-hp? i'll take the quality of the yamaha over the 1-hp extra the craftsman has


What he said^ (and others have strongly implied)


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I was looking on Yamaha's Snow Blowers Canadian website since they do not sell any models here in the USA. *Are all their machines track machines? I would prefer tires over the long run because tracks once they wear out or worse dry rot on you are much more expensive to replace then are tires which you can find for $30 dollars or so per tire*. How much is the 1 year old Yamaha? vrs the Craftsman snow blower?


----------



## moretorque05 (Oct 18, 2013)

I would be curious to know the price difference. New vs. New it seems like the Yamaha would be 3x the price. If you can get the 1 year old Yamaha for near the price of the new Craftsman, it seems like a GREAT deal.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Nobody makes small engines like the Japanese, stormy. Buy the Yamaha. =-)


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

moretorque05 said:


> I would be curious to know the price difference. New vs. New it seems like the Yamaha would be 3x the price. If you can get the 1 year old Yamaha for near the price of the new Craftsman, it seems like a GREAT deal.


I wondering why someone would sell a 1 year old expensive Yamaha snow blower so cheaply that it was comparable in price to a Craftsman. I told stormy if it's $1000 dollars more expensive than the Craftsman are you getting a good deal. Depends on how much snow you get and for how long you need to use it through out the year. If you typically hardly get any snow why pay a huge premium for a snow blower plus it looks like the Yamaha machines have tracks and if you keep it a long time tracks tend to dry rot and break. However they really tend to break the bank to replace them rather than cheap tires at about $30.00 a piece


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

How can a 1 year old Yamaha be priced like a Craftsman? The model stormy said is $3,999 CAD brand new. The most expensive Craftsman is but 1/3 that cost, I buy the Yamaha before the seller wakes up and realizes they are giving to you for a steal of a price. First of all do they really own the snow blower ?LOL Hopefully they are not trying to fence the product real cheaply because I can't understand why a 1 year old machine would be selling for thousands of Dollars less than a new one. Unless blowers really depreciate in value in Canada or Craftsman snow blower sell at a premium over what they do here in the USA.

http://www.yamaha-motor.ca/products/details.php?group=SB&catId=92&model=3537


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

Stormy seems to ask a lot of ?s, which obviously is a good thing. In the thread below, he says he already owns a Yamaha. Maybe you can explain that Stormy.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...scussion/3937-hydrostatic-drive-question.html


----------

